# Oriental Trading Company



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween items now appearing!

http://www.orientaltrading.com/holidays/halloween-a1-550760.fltr

Madame Misery, Mourning Glory, and Ghost Girl are quite attractive with their flashing red eyes:jol:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/madame-misery-a2-13656882.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/mourning-glory-a2-13656879.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

I want all of them!


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

I registered with Oriental Trading and got $5.00 off my next purchase ($59.00 or more) and free shipping till August 31. The "Ghost Girl" looks a lot like Grandin Road's "Venetian Victoria" prop.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I had no idea that OTC carried so many high end Halloween props costing at much as $500. They must be acting as a store front portal similar to Amazon. Still, it was fun to look at 12 pages of Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The last few years OTC has been up grading there Halloween items. I think they even put out a Halloween catalog, they have before.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Side note, Warren Buffet [Berkshire Hathaway] is the majority stake holder in OTC.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Really like the dog skeleton but it looks really small. And I would redo the collar and leash anyway to make it more original. Thinking of ordering one and sending it back if it is way too small.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^It's 16" long by 9" high, about the size of a small corgi.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^It's 16" long by 9" high, about the size of a small corgi.


Thank you! Those dimensions seemed a little small. I wish they gave a size option! Don't need a huge one but I didn't want a corgi  Ah screw it though I really like it I might just go for it.

Update: a comparable product from Spirit. http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/se-skeleton-dog/ It's 18" x 5.5" x 10.75" so just a wee bit bigger. I'm liking the OTC design a little better.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Just received a big ol' box of goodies from OTC's "big top terror" lineup to use in my haunted circus theme yard display. Got the scary clown face stand-up and sideshow poster 3-pack, some popcorn bags, a few fake rats (who doesn't need more of those?), and a circus striped tablecloth roll, among other things (yeah... I went a little crazy). What can I say? I luv OTC!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm for sure going to get the machete stir sticks!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I received an email from Oriental Trading advertising a sale on their Halloween items.


----------

